# Hello from New Zealand



## Kiwi Mark (May 15, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new Audi TT owner in Wellington New Zealand. My previous daily driver was a 1978 Series 3 Landrover, so I'm looking forward to some comfort, quiet and performance!

The TT is a Green 2001 1.8T and in remarkable condition for a 19 year old car. There are a couple of projects - the stereo (a JVC unit) was supplied separately and needs installing and the fabric covering on the boot is loose. Nice to have some jobs to do to get familiar with the car though.

With a car of this age, I'm sure I'll be making use of the information and people on this forum.

Cheers,

Mark.
Wellington, NZ.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Hoggy,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Kiwi Mark (May 15, 2020)

Here's a photo to go with the intro.

Is Desert Green Pearl a common colour?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kiwi Mark said:


> Here's a photo to go with the intro.
> 
> Is Desert Green Pearl a common colour?


Not that common in the UK


----------



## Kiwi Mark (May 15, 2020)

Audi TT ownership may have been short...

Only 3 weeks after buying my TT, a young driver came out of a private side road without looking (that's their silver car behind the ambulance - thankfully no injuries in either car), and into the front passenger quarter of my TT.

I'm gutted as it took a long while to find a Mk1 manual that was not silver. Given the age of the car, I believe the insurance company is likely to write it off. 

One of the most fun cars I have ever driven.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a good start hope it can be repaired


----------



## Kiwi Mark (May 15, 2020)

The car has been written off by the Insurance company - a NZD 11,000 repair estimate on a NZD 7,000 car.

There were several for sale when I bought it, but now I'm looking for a replacement - there are none!


----------



## Kiwi Mark (May 15, 2020)

I'm back!

The insurance company wrote off my first TT (I had it for less than 3 weeks) but I managed to locate an identical 2001 Green 1.8T manual for sale. Only problem was that it was 450km away on the South Island, but I booked a flight & ferry and collected it last week.








It's quite dirty in the photo as I have not had chance to wash it since the drive home. It's very original, including the stock 16" wheels and has a complete tool kit and warning triangle.

There are a few jobs to do, but it's in remarkable condition for a 19 year old car. Using the forum, I have installed a new black clip on the clutch pedal as this was missing and the pedal was flicking up too high.

It needs a new thermostat as it does not always get up to temperature - it gets to 90 about a third of the time, but sits around 70 on most trips. I'll get this replaced when I have the cambelt done as it's due for a change.








A previous owner has added a 'Sport' badge to the boot, so probably an extra 20bhp right there.

With a bit of luck avoiding young drivers coming out of side roads without looking, this car will be a long-term keeper.

Cheers,
Mark,
Wellington, NZ.


----------

